# A simple request



## der_kluge (Sep 10, 2005)

This is kind of a fluffy request, but if it's not terribly difficult, I'd like to see it implemented.

livejournal has a way to easily hyperlink LJ users.

In other words, if I say "I gamed with Crothian at Gen Con", I'd like to be able to surround Crothian with maybe a <user> tag or something to tell the system it's a user, so that it reads like "I gamed with Crothian at Gen Con". 

How hard would that be?


----------



## Crothian (Sep 10, 2005)

I just like that I was used as the example.....


----------



## Psionicist (Sep 10, 2005)

Hmm. IIRC vBulletin saves the post with the bbcode untouched and all the parsing is done by showthread.php. This means every time a user reads a post with that tag, the forum would have to perform one additional database query to fetch the id from the given username (to create the link). Essentially, the forum have to search for the username. It'd be friendler for the database with a tag like <userid>232</userid> but that'd be pretty useless (I don't even know my own user id).

You can try to search for a member here: http://www.enworld.org/memberlist.php?do=search for a performance hit estimate.


----------



## Mark CMG (Sep 11, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I just like that I was used as the example.....





Oh, you're used quite often as _the example_ . . .


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 11, 2005)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Oh, you're used quite often as _the example_ . . .



I have no doubt that he is.


----------



## Michael Morris (Sep 11, 2005)

Under vbulletin 3.5 it is possible to create vbcodes that execute php when they are called.  Hence I can write a code that does a user name lookup and if it finds a match it will return the result as a link, otherwise no link.  I'll add this to the list of things to add when that upgrade occurs.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 11, 2005)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Oh, you're used quite often as _the example_ . . .




Fine we me, I just don't want to be made an example of.....


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 11, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Fine we me, I just don't want to be made an example of.....




Well, just to show how close you were to be used. I was going to use ye, in the song fest contest.


So glad I didn't now.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 11, 2005)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Well, just to show how close you were to be used. I was going to use ye, in the song fest contest.
> 
> 
> So glad I didn't now.




Likely story, you couldn't come up with a cool and awe inspiring song about me if you tried!!


----------



## Umbran (Sep 11, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Likely story, you couldn't come up with a cool and awe inspiring song about me if you tried!!




A wise man once told me:  Do not meddle in the affairs of bards, for your name is silly and scans to "Greensleeves".


----------



## mythusmage (Sep 12, 2005)

Umbran said:
			
		

> A wise man once told me:  Do not meddle in the affairs of bards, for your name is silly and scans to "Greensleeves".




That's getting blogged.


----------

